# Auth Info Code - ???



## flopspop (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm trying to move a domain that I bought from webnamesolutions to my hosting company, Netfirms. In order to do that, Netfirms tells me that I need the AUTH INFO CODE to complete the transfer. They say that webnamesolutions should provide me with that code, but after multiple requests, I have no code...

Can anyone tell me what that is and if there's a way to transfer a domain from one company to another without it?

By the way, I'm new to ecommerce, so if this is a silly question, please bear with me... and remember, there are no silly questions, only silly people!

thanks for any help!
Flopspop


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

As far as I know it's the new system for domain transfers, intended to add an extra layer of security. I haven't actually had to transfer a domain since it was implemented. As far as I understand it, basically you request the code from your current registrar, then request a domain transfer from the new registrar, and put the auth code in there. It should all be automated: you should be able to log into a control panel with your current registrar and get the code.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Yes, I've been through this. You have to actually call your current web host to get the authorization code. They make you call so they can give you a guilt trip about taking your business away from them. They may offer you a lower rate to stay with them.  At least that was my experience with my old web host.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Also keep in mind that you don't need to TRANSFER the domain name in order to HOST the domain name at a new host.

All you need to do to HOST the domain name at the new host netfirms is to login to webnamesolutions and change the NAMESERVERS to point to Netfirms servers.

But if you do WANT to change where you manage and pay for the domain name (that's what a transfer does), then you login to the webnamesolutions control panel and look for the authorization or EPP code. If you can't find it, call them and ask for it.

This was added recently as an extra layer of security so people can't steal your domain name away from you by transferring it to themselves without your permission.

Looking at the pricing at webnamesolutions.com ($25 per year for a domain name), you're definitely paying too much there, so it could be a good idea to transfer the domain to the lower priced netfirms.


----------



## Yofie (Nov 5, 2007)

You will have to log into your account at webnamesolutions.com . First Unlock the domain name. There should be a section with the EPP code and with many registrars, you will have to have the code emailed to the admins email addy or sometimes you have to call the CO to get it.

Just a tip as well, if you set the DNS (Domain Name Servers) before you transfer the domain, those will hold and it will not matter that it takes 5-7 days for the transfer.


----------



## flopspop (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the responses, very helpful! Wish me luck!


----------

